# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  GNC anti estros

## wazzup589

Are GNC's anti estrogens and natural test boosters complete crap? Or do they work. Products such as 6-oxo and Novedex XT

----------


## Schmidty

> Are GNC's anti estrogens and natural test boosters complete crap? Or do they work. Products such as 6-oxo and Novedex XT


they work but not as well as other chems u can buy. Letro, aromison, nolva ect...

----------


## sorel_C

i found after using the advice of palumbo,, gasparis novadex Xt ist far off of Arimidex ,,, just for the record,, its not even close to the acual nolvadex ,, gasparis is much better

----------


## The Deuce

What ?? Are you serious?? No way... I dont even believe it works... tried it twice just to give it a good go around and did absolutely nothing for me... but maybe just maybe it works for other people. I feel stuff available at GNC is all bogus... except for the multivitamin, creatine, and whey protein. IMO

----------


## sorel_C

when i did it it work'd,,, i stopped geeting stuff off lion(( bad experience)),, and didt wanna pay the full price for real a-dex,, i e-mailed palumbo,, and he told me to try it out,, the /itchytingel i had went away in about 1 week,, also i kept at it,, and sure enough i got all the side effects i usually get from estro being too low,, granted i was on a 5-7 pills a day popping spree(bottle says 2-4max)

----------


## legobricks

The novadex xt is not strong enough to up your natty test in some cases. Although For JUST upping your natty test and NOT using it just for PCT I prefer Tbomb II, pricey but keeps me walking at full salute all day long!

----------


## ypatingasisburys

I second the Tbomb II recommendation. Novadex is a complete waste of your money.

----------


## iceman1961

> The novadex xt is not strong enough to up your natty test in some cases. Although For JUST upping your natty test and NOT using it just for PCT I prefer Tbomb II, pricey but keeps me walking at full salute all day long!


Is Tbomb II otc stuff or at least just slightly under lol

----------


## The Deuce

Im just sorry because i dont believe in any of it... almost like its all placebo and in ur head.. but hey everyone is entitled to their own opinion right  :7up:

----------


## wilson9d

> Is Tbomb II otc stuff or at least just slightly under lol


is this mhp t bomb 2, have you tried aby of ther other stuff

----------


## Biosynthetic

What you guys think of Animal Stak?

----------

